# Vendetta (11/14 HC) sucht!



## Locktar (29. April 2014)

Die Gilde Vendetta auf EU-Garrosh sucht Verstärkung für den aktuellen Content !


Unsere Raidtage sind:

 Mittwochs = 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstags = 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr

 Sowie in Progresszeiten:
Dienstags = 19:00-23:00 Uhr

Wir rekrutieren ab sofort:
- Range DD´s (Hexenmeister, Ele)
- Heiler
Natürlich können sich auch andere gern bei uns melden. Gute, motivierte und engagierte Spieler sind immer gerne gesehen.
Des weiteren suchen wir auch jetzt schon gute leute um im kommenden Addon mit dem 20er Myth raid starten zu können!

Zu uns:
Wir sind eine engagierte Gruppe von Spielern, die progressorentiert aber dennoch stressfrei raidet. Uns ist aber auch das drum herum sehr wichtig und so kommen auch andere Aktivitäten zusammen nie zu kurz. Wir sind teil der Multigaming Community "Hegemonie" und haben somit auch in anderen Spielen Kontakt miteinander.

Raidstand: 11 / 14 HC Down

Das solltet Ihr mit bringen:
Klassenverständnis das heißt, du solltest dein Char spielerrisch beherrschen können und zudem auch im Raid die Übersicht nicht verlieren. Ein Mindestmaß an Gear und Erfahrung solltet ihr auch mitbringen. Vorbereitung für Hc-Bosse (Guides lesen und wie spiele ich an den Boss am besten) wird vorrausgesetzt. Zeitliche Flexibilität in progress relevanten Zeiten ist sehr praktisch, da wir dann die vollen 3 Raidtage auch ausnutzen möchten.

Zudem ist uns Pünktlichkeit und rechtzeitige Absage wichtig, denn wir erwarten von jedem Raidmember das er anwesend und vorbereitet ist.

Loyalität, Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaftsgefühl sollten für dich selbstverständlich sein . Wir haben eine Familiäre Athmoshäre und helfen uns gegenseitig bei allen Belangen. Hilfsbereitschaft und etwas mit und außerhalb des Raidabends zu unternehmen wird bei uns groß geschrieben. 

Soziale Kompetenz versteht sich also von selbst und Spaßbremsen, Egoisten sowie Zicken und Lootgeile sind bei uns fehl am Platz.

Was du von uns Erwarten kannst: Eine witzige Gemeinschaft die auch gern außerhalb des Raides etwas unternimmt. Wir bieten ein progressorentierten dennoch entspannten Raid an. Lootverteilung wird nicht von Wüfelglück entschieden sondern nach Sinn, Leistung und Nutzen. Pots, Flask und Bufffood wird von uns gestellt, das du so dich um nicht zu kümmern brauchst.

Wie bewerbe ich mich: 
Gern könnt ihr euch In Game bei uns melden oder ihr Bewerbt euch einfach auf unserer Hompage http://www.hegemonie.org/

Alle weiteren Fragen kann man dann noch persönlich in einem Ts-Gespräch klären. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch!
Mfg
CptPrice


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2014)

10er oder 25er? Horde oder Allianz?


----------

